

Show HN: Minimal MVC Framework for Unity3D - eduardo-costa
https://bitbucket.org/eduardo_costa/thelab-unity-mvc/overview

======
CmonDev
Related: a guy trying to fix the Unity3D's broken core -
[http://t-machine.org](http://t-machine.org).

------
dosshell
You know that Unity3D is the domain name for the website and the engine is
just called Unity. "MVC for Unity3D" makes no sense.

~~~
CmonDev
Twitter: [https://twitter.com/unity3d](https://twitter.com/unity3d)

Reddit: [https://www.reddit.com/r/Unity3D](https://www.reddit.com/r/Unity3D)

Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Unity3D](https://www.youtube.com/user/Unity3D)

